# Jacobsen GT 10 plow



## MNap77 (May 2, 2016)

Hi all I'm looking for a plow that would fit my Jacobsen GT 10 lawn tractor. It's 10 hp gear driven, I'm having trouble finding a plow for this tractor and would like to pick one up. Just don't know if I need specific model plow or would any plow would do?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MNap77,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Go to tractordata,com and find your Jacobsen GT-10 listing. Click on "attachments" and you will find that there is a Jacobsen blade listed as follows:

Blade Type: mid-mount Jacobsen
Width: 48 inches [121 cm] 

Keep an eye on ebay and also check craigslist nationwide. Good Luck.


----------



## MNap77 (May 2, 2016)

Great! Thank you for your reply I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## MNap77 (May 2, 2016)

I found a blade and snowblower but it doesn't specify that it fits my model (GT 10) but it says it's for the GT tractors. For attachments does it make a difference? Or are they universal for all models


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy MNapp77,

Jacobsen made the following GT tractors in the timeframe 1972-1976. 

GT-10 10 hp 42" deck 1972 - 1976 
GT-12 12 hp 42" deck 1972 - 1976 
GT-12H 12 hp 50" deck 1972 - 1976 
GT-14 12 hp 50" deck 1972 - 1976 
GT-16 16 hp 50" deck 1973 - 1976 

If the mounts are not the same, they are surely close. May need some minor modifications.


----------

